
Negative externalities: What's the true price of beef and cheese? - shafyy
https://blog.yeticheese.com/negative-externalities-whats-the-true-price-of-beef-and-cheese/
======
maxharris
I _yet_ haven't done the work to validate this completely to my own
satisfaction, but there is another view worth considering here:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/allan_savory_how_to_fight_desertif...](https://www.ted.com/talks/allan_savory_how_to_fight_desertification_and_reverse_climate_change?language=en)

I do think that scientific reductionism is a blind spot, one that I've been as
guilty of as anyone else. Economics has the same issue, because it was
fashionable to imitate physics...

